# Â£18.99 Rotary Pocket Watch Brand New



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sure the Mods will remove this if it's not appropriate to post.

Search eBay for Rotary Pocket watch and you'll find a Buy-it-Now NEW Rotary for Â£18.99 plus Â£3.99 delivery. Fast DHL delivery.

I've bought 2 and they are really nice. Rotary box and guaranteed.

It is the clearance site for Argos. One of mine came with the Â£100 Argos price sticker. From a few catalogues ago, not current range but a bargain.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

GaryH said:


> I'm sure the Mods will remove this if it's not appropriate to post.
> 
> Search eBay for Rotary Pocket watch and you'll find a Buy-it-Now NEW Rotary for Â£18.99 plus Â£3.99 delivery. Fast DHL delivery.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

I've just bought two as well on Ebay following your recommendation, not received yet but I'm looking forward to receiving them.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

keithfs said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the Mods will remove this if it's not appropriate to post.
> ...


Hi Keith

Wondered what you think of these. Any news?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## keithfs (Jan 28, 2009)

GaryH said:


> keithfs said:
> 
> 
> > GaryH said:
> ...


Hi Gary,l

They are certainly impressive for the price but only time will tell I guess, not sure how you measure quality on a modern mechanical but hey they are interesting.

Cheers and thanks for the info,

Keith


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

keithfs said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > keithfs said:
> ...


Cheers Keith. Thanks for the update. I've seen these on eBay for Â£65+.

Gary


----------

